# Medir frecuencia de un cristal (de quarzo)



## ELIUSM (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Existe una forma de medir con un multitéster que mida frecuencia, qué frecuencia tiene un cristal de los típicos, de los que se san para PIC por ejemplo?

Y si tiene sus condensadores puestos, como en la típica configuración para un pic?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

ELIUSM dijo:


> Existe una forma de medir con un multitéster que mida frecuencia,


Si el polímetro tiene entrada para medir frecuencia y con suficiente alcance si.
Pero no conozco ningún polímetro que llegue a medir mas de unos 400KHz, con lo que no llega a las frecuencias habituales de los cristales.
Además, la "Carga" que provoca el polímetro sobre el cristal si se intentara medir en forma directa, afectaría el resultado.


> qué frecuencia tiene un cristal de los típicos, de los que se san para PIC por ejemplo?


Eso depende de la aplicación que vallas a hacer, puede ser un simple resonador de 455KHz hasta cristales de 40MHz.


> Y si tiene sus condensadores puestos, como en la típica configuración para un pic?


Eso se averigua leyendo, mirando esquemas o mirando datasheet´s


----------



## crimson (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola Eliusm, hay un método que utilizaba para adaptar un tester con medidor de frecuencias de bajo rango. Consta de un oscilador, para que tu cristal pueda generar su frecuencia, este oscilador trabaja bien hasta 24MHz más o menos. Luego hay un par de transistores de RF tipo BF199 (BF494 o BF959 van igual) que adaptan la oscilación a un nivel TTL, con un divisor a 74LS90 que sirve para dividir la frecuencia por 10, aquí hay un transistor que adapta la frecuencia a un CD4017 que vuelve a dividir por 10, teniendo entonces una salida de f dividido 100. Por ejemplo, un cristal de 4,43619 KHz aparecería en la división por 10 como 443,619KHz y en la división por 100 como 44,316 KHz, fácilmente registrable por un tester con frecuencímetro. El primer divisor es TTL porque llega hasta unos 25MHz más o menos, el segundo ya puede ser CMOS porque son 2,5MHz como opción de máxima funciona bien. Saludos C
Edito: encontré el link del artículo original:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news07/nota01.htm


----------



## eidtech (Ene 3, 2010)

No se si valga pero siendo este la base de un oscilador y su salida conectandose a un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje, o mediante un RC pasa bajo (si es q su ciclo de trabajo es 50%), pudieses obtener medidas proporcionales, que no se que tanto puedan llegar a servir.


----------



## intecnica (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola a todos

1) Los cristales en sí no puedes medirlos por un simple motivo: Un cristal es sólo un transductor y por tanto precisa de una excitación.

2) Los cristales que habitualmente usamos son fabricados para unas frecuencias fundamentales y, el resto armónicas. Esto se hace para frecuencias no muy altas. Por ejemplo, un cristal para su empleo en 28740Khz es en realidad el 3er armónico de su tallado: 9580 Khz.

Para comprobar cristales lo normal es usar un oscilador y un detector de señal tal y como es el esquema que te han facilitado.

¿Quieres hacerlo con un PIC? Es muy simple: Puedes hacer tu comprobador y añadirle la función de verificador de cristales, tan simple como un oscilador con un par de puertas NAND, un divisor y luego, a usar las interrupciones del microcontrolador. Esto te permite no sólo conocer si el cristal está bien, sino que, con un poquito de soft conocer la frecuencia del cristal (bajas el factor de división) e incluso si tiene derivas. Es raro, pero un cristal no está exento de "patinar" sobre todo si ha funcionado bajo tensión y/o corriente excesiva, recibido un fuerte golpe (hoy día no es problema), etc.

Resumindo:

Lo sencillo es conocer si está bien: Un oscilador, un detector (un simple diodito) y un circuito de medición.

Si el oscilador es digital, te evitas inductancias y haces trabajar al cristalito en su frecuencia (tu puerta o dos puertas) y con un frecuencímetro o complicando el circuito mides la frecuencia y alguna propiedad.


Saludos


----------



## Francirius (Ago 12, 2011)

y un pic que usa cristal, tiene internamente el circuito para excitar el cristal?
en que pin puedo poner el osciloscopio para medir el cristal, he tratado de medirlo pero no he podido.
Lo otro: que amplitud entrega este cristal? me imagino que deber ser chica.
Saludos


----------



## ricber (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola, si, tiene un circuito que oscila con el cristal, miren los data de los pic que ahi esta explicado.
Por otro lado para poder ver el oscilador con un osciloscopio debes poner la punta en X10 para que la carga que genera el osciloscopio no afecte al oscilador, y por supuesto el osciloscopio debe estar en relacion con la frecuencia, por ejemplo no medir un cristal de 40Mhz con osciloscopio de 20 Mhz.


----------



## AnuiBRC (May 11, 2022)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Eliusm, hay un método que utilizaba para adaptar un tester con medidor de frecuencias de bajo rango. Consta de un oscilador, para que tu cristal pueda generar su frecuencia, este oscilador trabaja bien hasta 24MHz más o menos. Luego hay un par de transistores de RF tipo BF199 (BF494 o BF959 van igual) que adaptan la oscilación a un nivel TTL, con un divisor a 74LS90 que sirve para dividir la frecuencia por 10, aquí hay un transistor que adapta la frecuencia a un CD4017 que vuelve a dividir por 10, teniendo entonces una salida de f dividido 100. Por ejemplo, un cristal de 4,43619 KHz aparecería en la división por 10 como 443,619KHz y en la división por 100 como 44,316 KHz, fácilmente registrable por un tester con frecuencímetro. El primer divisor es TTL porque llega hasta unos 25MHz más o menos, el segundo ya puede ser CMOS porque son 2,5MHz como opción de máxima funciona bien. Saludos C
> Edito: encontré el link del artículo original:
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news07/nota01.htm


Buenos dias 12 años despues.
Estoy llevando a cabo un trabajo de investigación al respecto, estamos en etapa 0, hubo avances al respecto? Algunos papers que mirar?
Muchas gracias por la asistencia desde Bariloche, Patagonia Argentina!


----------



## crimson (May 11, 2022)

Hola Anui, ¿qué andan investigando específicamente? Así te podemos ayudar con más precisión.


----------



## AnuiBRC (May 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes Crimson! Gracias por la respuesta!
Soy parte de una Fundación que a través de su Área de Ciencia, Investigación y Tecnología, junto a Físicos Nucleares, Ingenieros Electrónicos y otros voluntarios idoneos (como quien escribe), lleva algunas investigaciones referidas a la Gemoterapia o Cristal terapia como se la conoce habitualmente, y a través de varias pruebas se detecto reacciones diversas en cristales de cuarzo o piedras de turmalina,  dependiendo la excitación que se de en su entorno. 
Me pareció mas que interesante el hilo, y deseaba consultar si alguno de los consultantes tuvo avances en la medición de la frecuencia en cristales como el cuarzo?
Citando a intecnica el punto 1) ya esta en proceso y con respecto al punto 2) utilizamos para las pruebas cristales fabricados y tambien obtenidos en bruto.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


intecnica dijo:


> Hola a tod@s
> 
> 1) Los cristales en sí no puedes medirlos por un simple motivo: Un cristal es sólo un transductor y por tanto precisa de una excitación.
> 
> ...


----------



## crimson (May 12, 2022)

Hola Anui, con respecto a la medición de frecuencia, hoy en día un frecuencímetro comercial no es imposible de comprar, pero si lo quieren armar tendrían que investigar uno con PIC o Arduino (ahí mucho no puedo ayudar, no soy un devoto de la técnica digital), con ayuda de un amigo había hecho éste:








						Frecuencímetro DL4YHF
					

Con el amigo Gastón, LU1EGM anduvimos haciendo un frecuencímetro con PIC de los hechos por DL4YHF    Resulta que el proyecto original tiene ...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				



con buen resultado, también hice uno discreto que funcionó muy bien:








						Contador digital 6 cifras
					

Hace rato que quería terminar este proyecto, que por una u otra cosa iba quedando postergado. Hasta que el amigo Yosbel, en Cuba me dio el...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				











						Frecuencímetro 50 MHz
					

Aquí vemos el contador digital de 6 cifras utilizado como frecuencímetro, lo vemos pasando cómodamente los 50 MHz. Esta versión es confiab...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				











						Frecuencímetro (esquemáticos)
					

Bueno, acá les dejo los diagramas esquemáticos del frecuencímetro discreto que pasa los 50 MHz. Como vemos en este dibujo, está la parte d...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				



Y el otro punto importante es hacer un oscilador que arranque con cualquier cosa, yo uso uno del tipo Pierce:








						Transmisor 40 M AM Lupin
					

¿Quién no recuerda la revista Lupin? Todos los que hoy andamos entre los cincuenta y pico y sesenta y pico nos acordamos con afecto de est...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				



que funciona en cualquier circunstancia. Es muy interesante lo que planean hacer.
Saludos C


----------



## unmonje (May 12, 2022)

Los ingenieros y Físicos nucleares, entiendo, cuentan con la formación mínima necesaria para saber que, para conseguir precisiones respecto de cualquier asunto tecnológico medible, como es la frecuencia de cristales piezoeléctricos, es menester contar con la mejor herramienta posible. Así, una fundación, debería recurrir a ellos en primera instancia para asesorarse al respecto.

Afortunadamente los piezoeléctricos reaccionan con una función bidireccional.
Es decir que :
Al ser sometidos a *esfuerzos mecánicos*, responden con una* reacción eléctrica* intrínseca, repetible y estable y por ende medible y...
Al ser sometidos a una* magnitud eléctrica*, responden con una *reacción mecánica*, ergo, una vibración, repetible y estable, en tanto el estímulo continúe y también medible. Lo que no quiere decir que sea sencillo.
Hay que ocuparse no mas, sabiendo de antemano, la precisión necesaria en decimales, de los cristales que se desea conocer en el proyecto, para conocer el alcance y escala del material de medición, que se ha de usar para las tareas.
Como bien decían antes otros usuarios, pueden ser necesarios mas de un oscilador, para cubrir las bandas requeridas en vuestro proyecto y también otros instrumentos que sirvan de patrones de comparación a los osciladores de trabajo, para saber periódicamente que no se está caminando *a saco roto*. El comportamiento de los osciladores cambia según las frecuencias, es por ello que pueden ser necesarios mas de un oscilador y frecuencímetro.


----------

